# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  świecąca i śliska skóra na penisie

## inawezalove

Mam problem, trwa to stosunkowo krótko bo od kilku dni. obtarłem sobie penisa, posmarowałem to obtarcie kremem nawilżającym firmy garnier. Niepokoi mnie to, że mój żołądź Jak jest napełniony krwią to skóra na żołędziu jest świecąca i śliska (tak jakby matowość naturalna z niej zeszła) - ale jak tylko penis zacznie "flaczeć" to skóra na żołędziu robi się pomarszczona i taka jakby sucha czy coś. Dodam tylko, że efekt marszczenia nie jest za każdym razem taki sam, czasami jest bardziej a czasami mniej widoczny, nie zauważam żadnych zmian koloru, swędzenia ani innych dolegliwości.  Co to może być? czymś można to smarować aby wróciło do normy? z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź

----------

